# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > U2 >  mtdna U2e1b

## FunkyWanderer

Having recently had my DNA analyzed, it seems I'm in the U2e1b subclade and I'm having a hard time finding anything beyond what the study's adminitrator sent me which is the following. Should you have more info please share.

Thanks for sharing the CR results, and I placed you in in a proposed new subclade U2e1b Group 2a. You can see the defining mutations for U2e1b at Phylotree:

also copied your results in the last column below, relative to the rCRS. I also copied below results from 2 samples that have been submitted to GenBank, the anonymous research database. The grey columns show the significance of each mutation. 

U2e1b Group 2 is defined by the 3 mutations highlighted in blue, and there are 5 other people in this group with ancestry in Italy, Ireland, England and Germany. Group 2a is define by the mutations highlighted in orange and includes you and a person from Germany. I would almost consider you 1-step matches, as this person has 1 extra coding region mutation which you lack. But you also differ by extra insertions of an AC at marker 524 and an extra C at 5899, which makes you 4-step matches. The extra insertion at AC is very common and is probably a recent mutation. I would guess that you could share a common maternal ancestor with this person sometime within the last few thousand years. 


It is also likely that all of your HVR1 matches are also in Group 2a, as they share your mutation at 16260, but they would need to test the full genome to see if they also share the extra CR mutations at 6644 and 15052. It would be great if they would all share information on their maternal ancestry, as this could identify the geographic origins of Group 2a, but none of them currently show a name or country of origin, and two of them list men as their maternal ancestor. 



U2e1b is estimated to be about 12,000 years old and there are only 20 samples in this group, including:


U2e1b1 has 10 samples and is found in eastern Europe. This is a young branch that might be associate with Slavic expansions in the last 2000 years.

U2e1b Group 2 seems to be located in western and central Europe (Italy, UK, Ireland, Germany and France)

U2e1b Group 3 has has 3 samples located in Poland, Austria and Germany

There are also 2 unassigned U2e1b samples from India. 

U2 is a very rare and very interesting haplogroup. There was a U2 sample found in ancient remains dated to around 35,000 years ago at Kostenki, Russia. Around that time U2 appears to have spread both to Europe and to south Asia. Several suclades (U2a, U2b and U2c) are found most often in south Asia. U2e is found most often in Europe.

U2e1 currently has 6 named daughter groups (U2e1a to U2e1f) and also 7 more unnamed U2e1* branches, and is found widely distributed throughout Europe and Russia. U2e1 has an age estimate of about 15000 years,and it might have arrived in Europe at a very early date. There are two U2e* test results from Jordan and India, and U2e1 has sister groups U2e2 and U2e3 that are mostly found in Europe but with some samples from Jordan, Arabia and India. This seems to suggest an origin of U2e in southwest Asia perhaps around 20,000 years ago. 


The fact that U2e1b is found both in Europe and India might indicate that it was also present in the expansion of speakers of Indo-European languages, although this is highly speculative.


There is a discussion forum that recently had some discussion of U2 at the links below.

_




Gasparre
FTDNA
313221





Italy
Germany
France





EF661006
JQ705946







1
1
1

x
73
73
73
73

U2ecd
152
152
152
152

U2e'1'2
217
217
217
217

x
263
263
263
263







309+C







315+C
315+C
315+C

U2e1
340
340
340
340

U2e
508
508
508
508







524+AC



x
750
750
750
750

U2e1b
988
988
988
988

x
1438
1438
1438
1438

U'''
1811
1811
1811
1811

x
2706
2706
2706
2706

U2e1b*2
3229+A
3229+A
3229+A
3229+A

U2e
3720
3720
3720
3720

x
4769
4769
4769
4769

U2e
5390
5390
5390
5390

U2e
5426
5426
5426
5426

U2e1b*2
5899+XC
5900C
5899+C
5899+CC

U2e
6045
6045
6045
6045

U2e
6152
6152
6152
6152

x
7028
7028
7028
7028

x
8860
8860
8860
8860

U2e
10876
10876
10876
10876

U
11467
11467
11467
11467

x
11719
11719
11719
11719

U
12308
12308
12308
12308

U
12372
12372
12372
12372

U2e
13020
13020
13020
13020

U2e
13734
13734
13734
13734

x
14766
14766
14766
14766

x
15326
15326
15326
15326

U2e1b*2
15661
15661
15661
15661

U2e
15907
15907
15907
15907

U2
16051
16051
16051
16051

U2e1
16092!
!
!
!

U2e
16129C
16129C
16129
16129



16182c









16183c
16183c
16183c
16183c

U2e
16189
16189
16189
16189

U2e1b
16256
16256
16256
16256

U2e
16362
16362
16362
16362
















3392
6644
6644





6620
15052
15052





9182
16260
16260





13572
15301




_

----------


## MtDNA

Hello, I'm a fellow U2e1 too.

----------


## Tribljanin.Macura

Hi!
I am U2e1b1

----------


## MtDNA

> Hi!
> I am U2e1b1


Hello, welcome to the haplogroup!

Here is our flag.
hapflag+U2e.jpg

Here is our anthem.



> U2e...
> ...strong, and resilient...
> ...this is your dark time...
> ...but I have hope for you.
> 
> In this mission...
> ...we must never become corrupt...
> ...swayed by non-scientific arguments.
> ...we must never lose hope...
> ...


-http://mtdnaflags.blogspot.ca/2014/06/this-was-anthem-i-made-in-december.html

I never knew there are Serbian U2e's. I've known about Croatian and Bosnian U2es, but not Serbs. This is definitely a rarity. If you would like more information, it's in my blog. You can even become a Haplogroupist.

----------


## FunkyWanderer

Wow we really are rare!

----------


## tcitrine1972

Hello,
I just got my National Geographic DNA Haplogroup results, I also tested with Family Tree DNA, what changed is 2 has been added. Subclad U2E1B2. Western Europe, mainly British Isles; (Ireland), Scandinavia. Any more information regarding my Haplogroup would be greatly appreciated.
Tcitrine

----------


## LeBrok

Welcome to Eupedia tcitrine1972.

----------


## Fire Haired14

U2e is found in from India to Ireland to Siberia. It peaks in Europe at 1-2%. U2e1b is a somewhat popular subclade of U2e, and I've only found examples in Europe(all over Europe, from Spain to Romania to Poland and so on). 

There are many examples of U2e in DNA from old bones. The oldest example of U2e1b is from Siberia and is about 4,000 years old. Right now that data if suggests U2e is mostly originally from Eastern Europe and expanded into Siberia over 5,000 years ago other regions of Europe in 5,000-4,000 years ago. So, your U2e1b line probably came originally is from "Mesolithic" and "Upper Paleolithic" Russia/Eastern Europe/North Asia.

----------


## FunkyWanderer

amazing information, thank you FireHair.

If it means anything, my mom was a redhead of 0negative blood. I have reddish brown hair and am also 0negative.

----------


## Angela

I'm also U2e, but not your subclade. Even with an FGS, it's still difficult to narrow down the migration events. What you're seeing in terms of Germany, France, UK and Italy is also what I see for my results.

I had my FGS file analyzed by Ann Turner when it turned out that my closest matches were a sample from the US (by way of Ireland) and a Swiss German. I got into contact with both of them, but there was no evidence of common ancestry within genealogical time. All that she could come up with was a link around 2500 years ago somewhere in central Europe. That time period might tie it to the "Celtic" migrations into Italy, but it's very "iffy". Unfortunately mtDna isn't as helpful for genealogy purposes as yDna. 

Just for your information, phenotype snps aren't carried on your mtDna. It does have a lot of effect on something far more important, your health.

----------


## agila

Hi!
I am U2e1a and happy to meet you all. I was born in the North of Spain (<1% chances of belonging to this HG) so I will have to research about my genetic history :)

----------

